# Recovery on stock



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for the noobish nature of the post, but its been a while since ive been on stock, im not on .602, could someone tell me how to get to cwm? Flashing it in rom manager isnt working. Also, when using a 2nd-init rom on the gb kernel, i still use the 2nd-init recovery yes?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"androd94 said:


> Sorry for the noobish nature of the post, but its been a while since ive been on stock, im not on .602, could someone tell me how to get to cwm? Flashing it in rom manager isnt working. Also, when using a 2nd-init rom on the gb kernel, i still use the 2nd-init recovery yes?


Droid 2 Bootstrapper app!


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Any chance youd know of a dl link for it?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"androd94 said:


> Any chance youd know of a dl link for it?


 http://www.mediafire.com/?g8l7vy0futbc4g5


----------

